# Nesting



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

I've converted my RUB's (9 litre) and got my first trio of mice - the only question I now have is the nest. I showed my box to the breeder when I picked the mice up and he said they are great apart from the lack of nesting area, so obviously I'm now a bit worried :?

Are they alright with just a heap of shredded kitchen roll in one corner of the box, or do you guys use a physical nest?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

You can use either method, I personally just put a pile of shredded news paper in one corner as they climb all over the houses etc and pee all over them :roll: making alot of washing when it comes to cleaning day, especially when you have around 15 cages! My mice love being able to build their nest where they want and it great to see a lovely woven nest when its made some are more messy than others it has to be said!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to use a wooden bird nesting box but the condensation built up in there and caused respiritory problems so now I just chuck in a bunch of nesting material and let them get on with it themselves.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

ian said:


> now I just chuck in a bunch of nesting material and let them get on with it themselves.


What nesting materials do you use. Because many people suggest different things ALL over the web!!! FRUSTRATING :shock:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I use hay at the moment but to be honest I wouldnt recommend it. I was adivsed to use hay as I keep my mice outside in a garage and was told hay was good for retaining heat. But I have had some serious respiritory problems which could be related to the hay and also my babies seem to be prone to eye problems although it does clear up after about 6 weeks of age I think this is caused by the hay as well.

Im going to give shredded paper a go I think.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies - I rest easy knowing my mice are going to be ok in their mound of shredded paper


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

We use shredded cloth from Asda, its the smart price "all purpose cloth" and comes in packs of 10 for about 50p

Takes a while to shred its well worth it and the mice seem to love it.

Looks similar to j cloth


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for that Dom. Im going to give some of them a go. Do you shred them by hand with scissors or are they ok to go through the shredder?


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I didnt know condesation was bad! :| I've noticed thats been happening with plastic houses I've been getting as they'res 4 mice sleeping all together it gets stuffy but even when I put more then one house in they still choose to sleep together. :roll: Should I just give them the materials to make it themselves instead?


----------



## Hawkula (Nov 30, 2008)

> I use hay at the moment but to be honest I wouldnt recommend it. I was adivsed to use hay as I keep my mice outside in a garage and was told hay was good for retaining heat. But I have had some serious respiritory problems which could be related to the hay and also my babies seem to be prone to eye problems although it does clear up after about 6 weeks of age I think this is caused by the hay as well.


My guess is that "Aspergillus" (a genus of mould and mould spores) is building up in the hay. Aspergillus mould spores cling and breed on natural materials such as bark, hay, straw and compost and cause Respiratory Infections in many animals (such as Birds of prey, rodents, cows and sheep). It is not nice at all and "normal" Antibiotics, such as Baytril, generally don't fight the infection as Aspergillus Infections (usually known as "Aspergillious") are very fierce. Symptoms of Aspergillious are watery eyes, sneezing, coughing, excessive "hacking", discharge around the eyes, itchy eyes, loss of appetite and weakness.



> I didnt know condesation was bad! :| I've noticed thats been happening with plastic houses I've been getting as they'res 4 mice sleeping all together it gets stuffy but even when I put more then one house in they still choose to sleep together. :roll: Should I just give them the materials to make it themselves instead?


You could try the kind of bedding DomL posted as that will absorb most, if not all, of the humidity/moisture. I use it for my rattie boys and its great, I just replace it every other day and wash the old stuff out, put it on top of the cage in a sheet of paper and its dry for when its needed.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Traditional show breeders don't use 'houses' but they do often use wooden boxes that have a divider to separate the nest area and keep the bedding in one place (and away from the food etc). As long as you give enough bedding they will be fine. Mine are in plastic tanks without said divider and they breed just fine. I use shredded paper as bedding as I'm allergic to hay!


----------

